# blood blister on nipple? HELP!



## JBasel27 (Aug 1, 2008)

hey girls, i need some serious help. i have never posted on here before, but could definitely use the support









i am exclusively breastfeeding and my lo is 6 weeks today. i was noticing a little tenderness on my left nipple the last few days and then yesterday it got redish/purplish. it kinda looks like a little blood blister. it is on the side of my nipple and changing positions has helped with the pain but it is still excruciating when my lo nurses on that side, mostly during latching, then the pain eases during nursing. any ideas as to what could have caused it? my lo has a good latch, he sort of favors that breast so maybe the extra nursing on it? i believe we might have been on a growth spurt the past few days.

i thought everything got easier at 6 weeks, not started going down hill? maybe it was rubbing on my pump (i pump twice a day for a freezer/return to school stash)?

please help girls, i am about to have my hubby give my lo a bottle to relieve me of nursing on that side that's how bad the pain is.


----------



## pumpkinseed (Aug 6, 2005)

Try some salt water soaks with very warm water. I use a shot glass. Just be very careful since it is a blood blister-do not lance it-you don't want an infection. If you do the salt water soaks immediately before (to soften the blister so your little one can help relieve it) and right after to just help it go away. The fluid within the blister will move into the salt water. It takes a few times, but you should feel relief after a day or so. Don't soak for more than a few minutes.
Let me see if I can find the link on kelly mom:
treating blood blisters


----------



## JBasel27 (Aug 1, 2008)

thank you so much! i am off to soak!


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for this thread







I noticed the same problem in the bath today. At least now I have a reason for the increased pain on that side!


----------



## JBasel27 (Aug 1, 2008)

no problem!

UPDATE: i tried the salt water soak last night. i soaked for a few mins, pumped the blistered side, and soaked again. fed my baby on the other side, went to bed. when we got up to nurse in the middle of the night, the blister was totally gone! it is still sore to nurse on that side (for the first few mins) but then feels fine! i am so relieved!


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Just want to jump in and encourage you mama, I had to deal with this too w/my 2nd baby, it was Pure.Hell! But, it did go away after a few days, I didn't know to soak it though...I just cried and cried, it was miserable! But, she's 12 mos now and still nursing like a champ (chomp?)


----------



## JBasel27 (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks for the encouragement! i am feeling much better this evening! i have nursed on that side quite a few times now and it wasn't that bad!

i was starting to doubt myself, everyone says the first 6 weeks are the hardest....i felt like the first 6 weeks weren't that bad, and then at 6 weeks i start having problems!


----------

